# PROBLEM - Already in Europe, got e-mail saying can't pick up the car.



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

IF your car is already in production you should receive the VIN # From your CA or ED office, just go ahead and buy the insurance for your car and move on. Now you going to miss the delivery day in Munich Welt as the Dealer you work with didnt schedule or submit the proper paper work to ED office or BMW Welt.

I would buy insurance using the VIN # you got and send it to your CA and ED office in US to make sure you got a delivery day in Welt.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

JSpira said:


> This seems to be a dealership problem so I don't think speaking with BMW NA will necessarily get the dealership to do anything per se.
> 
> I think you have to escalate within the dealership.
> 
> One question: are you financing with BMW FS? If so, it might be their requirement. Just guessing here but...


I was really suggesting that BMW NA ED would be a resource to tell the dealership personnel what the rules really were, and the right steps to take, rather than continuing to bat the "he said, she said" ball back and forth across the net.

So, New Motors: do you have a suggestion for what our about-to-be-stuck compatriot can do from here?


----------



## ggoodlife (May 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It is 8:42 in th morning here and I don't have any e-mails from the dealer saying it has been cleared up .....or saying anything really.

So leter today I will get on the phone and try to get this all taken care off. 

The problems I guess are that I am currently covered under my companies own insurance. Meaning I am not really covered by any insurance company, but rather my company will pay for any loss (I won't say who I work for.....but we have ALOT of cars and that's why we act as our own insurance company). So I don't really even have an insurance card that I can fax them.

Hopfully I can get this taken care of, or my wife got it taken care of last night. But I am totally free from about 3.pm. onwards today and will be on the phone.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

This post maybe should be a sticky on why you use board sponsors only.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Ucla95 said:


> This post maybe should be a sticky on why you use board sponsors only.


You don't need a board sponsor if its inconvenient for you, what you really need is a Dealer and CA that is familiar with all the aspects of doing European Delivery. Most dealers that do ED advertise they do so. 
cheers
vern


----------



## i3bargon (Jun 5, 2009)

I was in the same situation as you did, I have also been in London on business while setting up my ED. My CA sent me similar paperwork about insurance. I called his boss and asked him how I could have insurance if I havent accepted delivery in the US. He told me that the insurance paperwork was an internal thing that they do and they will not require me to fill it out until I take delivery in the US. 

Are you actually in the city or outskirts? I've been working in the Camberley / Farnborough area.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

ggoodlife said:


> Thanks Thumper.
> 
> I bought the car from Autohaus....but I am not sure they need to be attacked or anything. However, if you wanted to go there and explain to them the various reasons I don't need US insurance and how it would be difficult to get insurance for a car that's in Germany that would be nice.
> 
> Assuming I do ever get the car we will have to have an STL meet up.


That would be awesome... except that I'll probably just stand there drooling over your car and it will further sap my resistance to buying the car before next year (where it makes financial sense for me  ) But yeah... PM me sometime and we'll meet up. I'd really like to take time to stack up an E9x against my E46 where I don't have a dealer hovering over my shoulder. I'll buy food 

OK... I did make a call for you, but not to Autohaus... specifically I made a call regarding insurance questions.

Basically, in Missouri it's not required to hold insurance on the car unless it's actually being driven on Missouri roads. I'm not sure if this is accurate for other states, but this is the law, here. Anyway, the dealership asking for insurance information is (as most suspect here already) an internal thing, and should be waived because until the car hits the US there's absolutely no requirement for insurance. You can always fill out the paperwork when you return as that's all there is. I got this information from an "inside" Geico rep. I work for a "sister" company of Geico so we get to talk to the inside policy guys instead of dealing with the normal phone salesdroids 

Does your wife have insurance with your name on it in the US? If that's the case, then she can just give her own policy # and information to the dealer since so long as you have full coverage then you are covered to drive a third-party vehicle anyway. The presumption could be made (at least to the dealer) that the insurance held in the US even if it doesn't specifically list the new Bimmer would be the same policy that you will hold and update when the car hits the US.

This is a crappy situation though. I really hope it all works out, and hope this information helps a bit.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

vern said:


> You don't need a board sponsor if its inconvenient for you, what you really need is a Dealer and CA that is familiar with all the aspects of doing European Delivery. Most dealers that do ED advertise they do so.
> cheers
> vern


Well vern I would counter that any dealer who is really savvy about ED is likely a board sponsor and those that think they know what they're doing but haven't heard of this board (and therefore aren't sponsors) really then do not know as much as they should about ED.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Ucla95 said:


> Well vern I would counter that any dealer who is really savvy about ED is likely a board sponsor and those that think they know what they're doing but haven't heard of this board (and therefore aren't sponsors) really then do not know as much as they should about ED.


I think you and Vern are essentially saying the same thing but there are some dealers who are very E.D. savvy who are not necessarily sponsors and they are equally qualified to handle our transactions. It's the clueless ones who should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Ucla95 said:


> Well vern I would counter that any dealer who is really savvy about ED is likely a board sponsor and those that think they know what they're doing but haven't heard of this board (and therefore aren't sponsors) really then do not know as much as they should about ED.


Well I'll have to counter what your saying, my dealer JMK BMW isn't a board sponsor and I have done 3 EDs with them as smooth as silk and I know many others who have also used them for Ed. My CA is on Bimmerfest probably as much as you and I put together plus many other Ca's at JMK also read bimmerfest. Believe me they know whats going on in the world of BMW. I'm not knocking board sponsors but in many cases it just doesn't work out using them.
cheers
vern


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Let's get back on track here, folks.

From the e.d. dept: Some of this depends on state laws (in Texas apparently you have to register the car within a few days of signing the retail contract and that requires insurance, just to name one example).

It sounds like the OP's instance of not having prior ins. is the exception and not the rule - but the CA should have broached this earlier.


----------



## ggoodlife (May 18, 2009)

*Can now pick up car*

Okay everyone, I have now received an e-mail from the dealer saying:

"Have talked with (my wife) and BMW ED. All now sorted. Have a great experience and take lots of pictures"

So it looks like I am now all set to pick up my car on Monday and then Munich to Garmisch, Garmisch through Stelvio pass down to Monaco / Nice.

I called my wife and she said she called several times yesterday and the CA siad she needed to talk to the Finance director. She left messages for him but he never called her back.

So this morning she called again and the CA, according to her, sounded very upset that the Finance Director hadn't done anything. The CA then walk the phone down to his office where the Finance director proceded to tell her how she was wrong and we needed US insurance immediately. From there she arranged a conference call with the Finance director, CA, her self, and the lady she talked to at BMW ED. Apparently that went down like this:

Finance Director: Please tell these people how they need US insurance
BMW ED: Mr Finance Director you are absolutely wrong

So like I said, unless something else goes wrong looks like everything is good to go.

For everyones own knowledge you do not need US insurance until the car hits the US. Apparently if you do not get US insurance upon US delivery you have to pay something like $300/mth for BMW to cover you.


----------



## ggoodlife (May 18, 2009)

i3bargon said:


> I was in the same situation as you did, I have also been in London on business while setting up my ED. My CA sent me similar paperwork about insurance. I called his boss and asked him how I could have insurance if I havent accepted delivery in the US. He told me that the insurance paperwork was an internal thing that they do and they will not require me to fill it out until I take delivery in the US.
> 
> Are you actually in the city or outskirts? I've been working in the Camberley / Farnborough area.


I was down in southampton but I am back now. I am in the Ascot area.....which is pretty close to Camberley


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

That must have been a very satisfying conversation for your wife. 

Enjoy your new car and trip!


----------



## enigma135 (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on getting everything straightened out. Have a great trip and hope you keep to the 12 hour rule


----------



## MichelleJ (Apr 30, 2009)

We had a similar thing happen about a week before our delivery. We discovered that our dealer had messed up some of our paperwork (finance director, of course), and that they thought we should entirely redo it (by FedEx) the day before we left on our trip. Long story short, the ED people said they could care less about the paperwork through the dealership, and we were good to go for our delivery. We went ahead and redid our paperwork, but like I said, even if we hadn't, the ED people would still have let us pick up the car. If ED says you're fine and your dealer is wrong, believe them, not the dealer. Have fun at the Welt!


----------



## BimmerMark (May 29, 2006)

I emailed BMW ED to confirm that I am all set for pickup on Friday, July 31st just to make sure and I was given the confirmation that everything is good to go.

Have a great time!


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!! :clap:

Glad you got it all sorted. Should've figured it was the finance guy... they're usually the ones I least like dealing with at a dealership, and not just because they're the gateway to money going out the door; they're usually the ones with no passion or knowledge of the cars or the company that makes them... as a result they're usually a really bad source of information and quite often the "fly in the ointment" when it comes to making a deal.

Now, not all of them are like this... this is just the finance guys I've dealt with. It's why when I've gone buying cars before now, I have a check in hand... whether it's from my own account or a financing company. That might be different when I get my 335i... dunno how BMWFS takes to private individuals pre-signing their loan agreements and stuff.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

vern said:


> Well I'll have to counter what your saying, my dealer JMK BMW isn't a board sponsor and I have done 3 EDs with them as smooth as silk ... My CA is on Bimmerfest probably as much as you and I put together plus many other Ca's at JMK also read bimmerfest. .
> cheers
> vern


Well then I would say that they're really uncool for using the board for business purposes but not supporting it financially as other dealers do. That's enough for me never to use JMK, assuming you're correct that they're not sponsors.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

thumper_330 said:


> Should've figured it was the finance guy... they're usually the ones I least like dealing with at a dealership, and not just because they're the gateway to money going out the door; they're usually the ones with no passion or knowledge of the cars or the company that makes them... as a result they're usually a really bad source of information and quite often the "fly in the ointment" when it comes to making a deal.


True, when picked-up my car last year, the Finance person had my temp registration info wrong twice. It took 3-tries to get the right info entered.

To me they're just data entry people.


----------



## jwac (Dec 2, 2006)

hayden said:


> The free 2nd payment is handled in the initial lease agreement? I thought it was just automatically credited by BMWFS?
> 
> You are saying the contract should actually list 1 less payment upfront? Can anyone else confirm?


Checked my contract and it DOES say 24 months and 1 initial payment + 23 after for a total of 24. So I misspoke. Now that I took a trip down memory lane and rifled through all my paperwork, I realized that the finance manager didn't add the .0003 ED adder and amortized the lease over 23 months when I asked about the second payment. It was a back and forth (believe it or not I insisted she had to add the .0003, I knew BMWFS would reject it if it wasn't there), when it was finally sorted she had to reprint the contract. Fun times!


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

jwac said:


> It was a back and forth (believe it or not I insisted she had to add the .0003, I knew BMWFS would reject it if it wasn't there), when it was finally sorted she had to reprint the contract. Fun times!


Like I mentioned earlier in this thread, the Finance person is just a glorified data entry person.


----------

